# A Few Pictures Of My Humi



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Just A Few !!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh my god! that is vision to behold thanks for sharing


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

That's pretty damn classy!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Holy crap! Do you smoke in your humi room?


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

Give me a break. That's not a humidor, that's a freakin' cigar shoppe!

Nice man, very nice!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

You obviously have way more cigars than you can possibly smoke. I think as caring BOTL's it is up to us to help you take care of that little problem. Nice!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

WTF!!! :dribble: Very nice...very very nice :biggrin:

I couldn't imagine ever saying "hon, room's full. We gotta move."


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Gerry, that is a true vision of beauty - glory to behold! 

CD


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW...incredibly impressive...what a selection...thanks for the pics.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice...veeeeeery nice. i'll get there one day. wait... :baffled: who am i kidding? hey, need another dependent? :helloooo:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

simply stunning. how many cigar do you have? thats awsome.nice collection


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

What time are all of us meeting at your place? 

Nice job.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

its the mans room!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm speechless...:baffled:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

karmaz00 said:


> simply stunning. how many cigar do you have? thats awsome.nice collection


LAST COUNT WAS OVER 5,000.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> its the mans room!


No thats the Mother F%$*ing Man Room holy cow did you own a B&M at one time.:dribble:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

jitzy said:


> No thats the Mother F%$*ing Man Room holy cow did you own a B&M at one time.:dribble:


WHAT'S A B&M?


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> WHAT'S A B&M?


B&M is brick and mortar=cigar shop. Apparently not. Greatest collection ever. My wife looked at me, after seeing your pics, and said "hells no"


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

No frickin way! Your kidding right? 

That is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> B&M is brick and mortar=cigar shop. Apparently not. Greatest collection ever. My wife looked at me, after seeing your pics, and said "hells no"


THANKS FOR THE EXPLANATION, MY WIFE ALWAYS SAYS HELL NO, TOO. BUT YOU CAN'T SEND THEM BACK. EITHER ONE.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

How can you ever possiblly smoke that many cigars?


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Very impressive!!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

howland1998 said:


> THANKS FOR THE EXPLANATION, MY WIFE ALWAYS SAYS HELL NO, TOO. BUT YOU CAN'T SEND THEM BACK. EITHER ONE.


How would you like to be my new B&M...haha I am not joking, I saw some sticks I would like to try and would rather buy from a BOTL than just another online dealer. So what do ya say?


----------



## slkr4life (Nov 9, 2007)

Can't think of anything that seems appropriate. DAMN!!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I wanna know one thing, HOW THE HELL DO YOU FIGURE OUT WHAT YOU WANT TO SMOKE???? I have a lot, but no where near that, and cant figure out what i wanna smoke!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Are you seriuos....seriuosly....Why do I feel the need to buy more now?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

How many people does your bomb shelter hold--I for one would like the next available spot---If we have a War I'll bring the Food, Ammo and Hardware--Crap you probably have a room behind this one for that!

Nice comfy spot--Nice!:angry:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

WOW. Very rarely am I speachless. UMMmmmmmmm


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Very impressive. How do you regulate the humidity in there?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

can you imagine getting in a bomb war with him


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

deuce said:


> I wanna know one thing, HOW THE HELL DO YOU FIGURE OUT WHAT YOU WANT TO SMOKE???? I have a lot, but no where near that, and cant figure out what i wanna smoke!!!


yup, i have a tough time alright, but i manage.


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

....teach me.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Very impressive. How do you regulate the humidity in there?


i have an evaporation system that will cover 1400 square feet. they're relatively cheap. just punch up humidifiers on your search engine . mine cost me about130 bucks.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very impressive I hope that I can acumulate a collection like that some day


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Hooooooooley Shyt


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

a B&M is another name for your humidor :roflmao: very impressive, those MB2 should fit right in

so we are meeting at ur place what day? haha, i actually know where Taunton is, my ex is from there, but if she see's me there it would be a problem and a hell of an explanation considering i never went to visit here.


----------



## reefman-cl (Aug 12, 2007)

absolutely insane! Im awstruck!


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dude you are like my Hero!!!!!! I've seen B/Ms not that nice


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

we're not worthy!
we're not worthy!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

that is the coolest walk in i have ever seen!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Very impressive. How do you regulate the humidity in there?


best question so far


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*bomb war*



karmaz00 said:


> can you imagine getting in a bomb war with him


*NO SIR!!!*:arghhhh:


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW!! Very nice, very nice! 
What's the size of your room, in relation to your house, where is it located at?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble:wow !!!! are you kidding me!!!:dribble:that humi is bigger than my house:biggrin:


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's unbelievable!! All you need to do is put a sign out front, and your open for business. How long have you been collecting?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

koapoorpeople said:


> WOW!! Very nice, very nice!
> What's the size of your room, in relation to your house, where is it located at?


8X12 IT'S REALLY NOT THAT BIG AT ALL. MY BUDDY MADE THE RACKS FOR ME.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

zion698 said:


> That's unbelievable!! All you need to do is put a sign out front, and your open for business. How long have you been collecting?


ABOUT 12 YRS.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats insane. very cool collection. i could not get tired at looking at that every morning.


----------



## GriFF-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

Good stuff, howland1998. One of my goals is to have a walk-in humidor in my house. It's not going to happen in my current house, but one day ...

BTW ... if you want to send me some extras ... just look at my profile :biggrin:!


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

I think you're gonna have to start smoking 5 at once to keep pace!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

CL has to make up an new award. for the sweetest collection/setup


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Incredible! Where do I get one?


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Good for you! You would need an index to keep up with the inventory.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

*Omg!!!*

I now feel somehow inadequate... :mumbles:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a cigar library! That is crazy!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> *Omg!!!*
> 
> I now feel somehow inadequate... :mumbles:


do ya like that mike?:biggrin:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

That is an incredible collection. Do you still have the "1st" box that was put in there? how old is it? Or, how old is the Oldest stick in your collection???


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Caps Lock = Cruise control for cool.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

funny


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Humi!?!?! bro, that sucker is bigger then my condo!!!!


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

the real question is how big is the TV in there?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy shite!! That is amazing, what a room! Very inspirational.


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

Howland,
what's in the chest in the fifth picture?


----------



## nootje (Feb 13, 2008)

whoa!!!!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

OMG man you have your own shop!!


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

That's not a humi, it's a cigar store!


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

Holy moly! You are living my husband's dream...


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

OMFG!!!!! That's not a Humidor, that's an alter!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> THANKS FOR THE EXPLANATION, MY WIFE ALWAYS SAYS HELL NO, TOO. BUT YOU CAN'T SEND THEM BACK. EITHER ONE.


Haha very nice. but seriously, are you running a shop out of your garage? Those pictures are awe-inspiring. And I bet you have some secret stash with the best cigars somewhere else in the house.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I have maybe 1/10th of that. At the most.


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

That must drive you crazy! I'd never smoke anything. But they time I looked over the choices, I'd forget the first ones. It's like having too many channels on cable. By the time you look at all of them, an hour has gone by and everything has ended. And you have to start looking all over, and you never get to watch anything!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice indeed! :biggrin: I want to build a smoking room next to my humi too, but I need some more lobby time. The humi was hard enough to get done - I still don't have full approval from the war department. :sweat: But as the saying goes, "maybe it's easier to ask forgiveness than permission!" :redface:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

during my botl meeting last night i was discussing this humi. i just e mailed this link to everybody, can't wait for there reaction. i can never get tired of looking at that humi


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Gerry that is simple awesome! Looks like a great place to smoke and BS! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Everytime I look at those pictures, I cry a little bit.


----------



## ashton13 (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you collect cigars or smoke them Wow what a collection.  Very nice.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

WTF? you have a walk in humi.
Thats crazy!!!!


----------



## Petite_Flavored_Sweetie (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so intimidated!
Thats it, I surrender, Im waving my white flag.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

Amazing. I can only dream of having a collection like that one day.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Seriously what system do you use to keep track of what you have and where? I have about 1000 and they are hard to keep track of????


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Howland - where is your humidification system. It looked like you have some kind of control box by the door; is that for humidification?

That is sick, man. I wonder how long it would take to smoke all those. What a sight - I'm jealous.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

I feel strangely inadequate. YOU ARE THE MAN!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

are all those for you to smoke or do you have a internet business 

Dam thats alot


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Holy Shiite Muslim!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Not a Humi that's a house. My first apt. was smaller then that. VERY VERY NICE.


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap man!!! Thats amazing!!!!!


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok...what the F^%K. When is the party? How did you...uh...when did...uh what the! I am rendered speechless. :roflmao:That truly is a beautiful site. Man, and I thought I was obsessed with stogies. How do you regulate the humidity in there? What a great fuente shrine. That is the most awesome personal arsenal I have ever seen.:redface:


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Can I come over and play?


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> I have maybe 1/10th of that. At the most.


1/10th of that collection is still a lot of cigars. :biggrin:


----------



## RonJ51 (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW *WOW* *WWWOOOOWWWW* If I had a cigar palace like this I would never come out.Great room, must have taken a lot of work.


----------



## fuelie95-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

*Wow!!!*

How do you keep track of what you have or do you?!!!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*umm...wow...all the sudden my little 300 counter seems a little insignificant...great collection or shop depending on how you look at it.*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*if there was something that I thought you didn't have i would bomb you with it. but your selection is in-freaking-credible. way to go howland. how long have you been a collector?*


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

So thats why the hell at the manufactures go on backorder... you buy everything... That Humi Is as big and prolly stocked better than the B&M's humi I work at.


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

WE'RE NOT WORTHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Majestic (Apr 19, 2007)

Very Nice Check out NUbCigar.com


----------



## lenivar-cl (Dec 2, 2007)

I Have No Worts..


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

This thread needs to die. my jealousy can't deal with it anymore. Brilliant!


----------

